# American Life Insurance Co -SCAM?



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello!

I was called for an interview with ALICO (American Life Insurance) ,Marketing role. the person also mentioned about the same day seminar which I need to attend as part of the interview. I've done my research, below is the link of a scam but it talks about a different company American *Income* Life Insurance. Not sure if they are one and the same.

Any advise would help , as I don't want to waste my time if this is just a scam. Though I haven't found in the net any ALICO scam so far. 



AMERICAN INCOME LIFE INSURANCE- SCAM OR NOT?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ALICO is a genuine company.


----------

